

The Data that Drives Customer Support for Over 600,000 Product Use Cases - mikeknoop
https://zapier.com/blog/data-drives-customer-support/

======
namenotrequired
Very small note, the Hively link is broken, I assume this is the right one:
[http://teamhively.com/](http://teamhively.com/)

~~~
mdbennett
Thanks for the heads up! That's been fixed.

